

Create shared email folders in under a minute without software using SquadMail - pcmayer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kEwhsMXF8s

======
pcmayer
Hey everyone! Together with old friends I have been working on a new webapp
that lets you upgrade your email inbox with shared folders.

It's dead simple, fast and requires absolutely no software installations!

With SquadMail you can make email communication more natural, get rid of
confusing 'fwd:aw:re:fwd' threads and ban ridiculously long cc-lists!

Let me know what you think of the app; I'm extremely thankful for all kinds of
feedback!

